# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Microsoft shkëput mbështetjen për Windows XP/ Ditët e Office 2003 janë të numëruara

## YlliRiaN

*Kompania Microsoft është duke u bërë gati edhe për një hap drejt pensionimit të Windows XP, edhe pse ende bëhet fjalë për produktin e saj më të shpërndarë.

Javën e ardhshme Microsoft do të duhej të shkëpus mbështetjen për Windows XP. Kjo nuk do të thotë se do të ndalojë së përmirësuari lëshimet e sigurisë për këtë sistem operativ. Vrimat e porsazbuluara Microsoft do ti arnojë deri në vitin 2014. Do të shkëputet mbështetja telefonike për zgjidhjen e problemeve me Windows XP dhe do të ndalohet me shtojcat të cilat përmirësojnë funksionalitetin e këtij sistemi operativ. Nëse ndonjë shfrytëzues i madh do të ketë nevojë për shtojca të tilla, do të duhet të nënshkruajë me Microsoftin për mirëmbajtje dhe të paguaj përpunimin e shtojcave.

Ky hap i Microsoftit është shumë i pazakontë kur merret parasysh se 63 për qind e kompjuterëve në botë shfrytëzojnë pikërisht sistemin operativ Windows XP. Kompania nga Redmondi arsyetohet me faktin se XP është mjaft gjatë në treg dhe në të është përmirësuar krejt çfarë është mundur të bëhet dhe se po punohet në një softuer shumë funksional dhe të besueshëm.

Duket se Microsoft ka shumë shpresa në sistemin e ri operativ Windows 7 i cili shumë shpejt do të duhej të arrijë në treg dhe të ofrojë funksionalitet shumë më të mirë në sistemet e dobëta kompjuterike, përfshirë edhe laptopët.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ditët e Office 2003 janë të numëruara
Korporata Microsoft ka njoftuar se do ta ndalë mbështetjen për Office 2003 më datën 14 Prill, datë në të cilën edhe Windows XP fillon pensionimin. Office 2003 do ti ndërkrehet përkrahja në më pak se dy javë, derisa së fundi është freskuar në Shtator të 2007-s.

Pas kësaj do të hyjë në përkrahjen shtesë (extended support), e cila përkrhaje mbaron më 8 Prill 2014. Zakonisht Microsoft e hedh në treg një produkt për pesë vite, ndërsa pastaj e mbështet atë edhe për pesë vite të tjera. Microsoft e pati lançuar Office 2003 në nëntorin e po atij viti, derisa e ka ndërprerë përkrahjen për zhvilluesit qysh dy vite më parë.

Sipas Microsoft mbështetja kryesore vlen për rregullime pa pagesë, arnime sigurie dhe rregullime të lëshimeve të tjera të sigurisë. Ndërkohë gjatë periudhës për mbështetjen shtesë të produktit, rregullimet mundësohen vetëm për kompanitë që kanë nënshkruar kontratë mbështetjeje me Microsoft.

*

----------

